# USPS service?



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I've been having terrible luck with them lately. I had two Express packages in a row take 3 days, and almost all of the Priority packages have been taking 5 days to get here.
I got the money refunded on the overnight packages, but that doesn't help the DOA fish.  
We even had a priority package that was shipped from the same state take 3 days.... 

What the heck is up with them? 
Is anyone else having that sort of trouble?

I wish there was an alternate source, but the UPS trucks aren't insulated in the back, so things either freeze, or fry....
FedEx always gets here on time, but they come at the wrong time, and I'd have to take time off work (I refuse to have anything delivered to work...), so that doesn't really work either.
DHL is supposed to be getting better, but they're another that comes in the morning.

How's a person supposed to get their fish (or plants)?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Do you live in a rural area? I've found that I have trouble getting packages to people who live more in the country.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

I just got a package a week late......... The things was mangled. Almost didnt even look like a box. It had a big sticker on it saying "sorry". Lost half the plants in the shipment. This happend just last week.

jB


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

grandmasterofpool said:


> Do you live in a rural area? I've found that I have trouble getting packages to people who live more in the country.


Yes, I am rural (within 10 miles of the post office), but the service has just taken a nose dive lately. Things used to get here within the time period specified.
I checked the detailed tracking of my last overnight package, and it sat in St. Paul for 2 days without moving. 

Jason, that's a bummer about your package, too. I've gotten those "sorry" notes on some of my stuff, and it always seems to be fish related....


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

I've not had an issue with USPS. All the packages I've shipped priority mail have been deliverd within the prescribed 3 days.

I like having thing shipped to me FedEx since I live only a couple of miles from the local depot so I can often pick up a package the day before its scheduled delivery date. The other thing I like about FedEx is that they don't sit on a package if it arrives at the depot early. This is something that drives me nuts about UPS, where they refuse to deliver a package before its estimated delivery date...even if it arrives at the depot two day early.


----------



## Samala (Jun 13, 2005)

I dont know whats worse about USPS or other shipping delays.. being on the receiving end of them, or the sending end of the deal. Usually people are very understanding that its out of my control but I've had to refund a few packages in the last three months. I thought it was hurricane-related postal screwups all within the organization, now I just dont know what it is. Its to the point where I dont want to trade/sell anything online because I cant deal with the hassle of shipping and things not arriving on time or at all. How do the real buisnesses handle it all I wonder?

>Sarah


----------



## Yeaulman (Jun 23, 2005)

I live in Canada and notice a problem with them too. I bought an expensive light and had is shipped. When it got to my door it was crushed and twisted


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

Jason Baliban said:


> I just got a package a week late......... The things was mangled. Almost didnt even look like a box. It had a big sticker on it saying "sorry". Lost half the plants in the shipment. This happend just last week.
> 
> jB


Last week a package I shipped took over a week to arrive as well, and it was only going from Southern CA to Northern CA!! I have always had VERY good luck with priority service though and this is the first time this has happened.


----------



## ringram (Jan 10, 2005)

I've had some problems as well as of late with USPS. A couple months ago, I ordered a new light from AH supply and it arrived on my doorstep within just a few days (NY to CA). Not sure whether their policy is to require signature, but this time they just left it. Then, a few weeks ago, I ordered some plants online and I knew when they they were *supposed* to arrive because I paid extra for 2-day shipping(as opposed to regular ground). I even drove home during lunch(only a couple miles) to take the box inside and put in tank or refrigerator, but instead I found a "we missed you" slip. It was left about 3 hours before I got there. I quickly went to the post office and they basically told me, "Sorry the package isn't even here. The driver will attempt a redelivery tomorrow". I was fuming. I told the person that I paid several extra bucks for faster shipping and now its going to sit in the hot truck for an extra day? I said at least, for something like that, they should have left it on the doorstep, attempted a redelivery same day, or dropped it off at the post office. I ended up getting the plants the next day and they were a little rough, but they all recovered, fortunately. 
It seems that whether they leave the item on the doorstep or take it with them and leave you a slip depends on which delivery person it is, or what mood they're in.
-Ryan


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx1 (Feb 10, 2005)

I have had no problem with USPS out of the many many packages I have sent and recieved, until two weeks ago, I sent a package with alot of plants, to a guy in Oklahoma, some rare stuff, he still has not recieved it  boy that chaps my A_ _


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Just last week I had my first bad experience with USPS shipping! I shipped a few things to HI via Express Mail ($13.85) and the package took 6 days to get to the recipient! 

Priority Mail gets to HI faster most of the time than this Express Mail shipment at a much greater cost savings! I'm just glad I had an understanding recipient!!!


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

If I remember right, I think I read that Fed Ex actually handles USPS Express Mail. There was a big discussion as to whether or not it was a rumor they wouldn't handle shipping fish anymore. I really didn't pay close attention to it, but I made a mental note not to use Express Mail because Fed Ex is not a good solution in regards to shipping to me (rural).


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

That is really odd, seems like there are several of us that have never had any problems shipping by USPS until a few weeks ago.


----------

